# my coolpix l100 sd card



## oinkit1992 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello I am new to the forum and need help like there is no tomorrow  I have a coolpix l100 and inside it i have a lexar 128MB sd card. all of my pictures i took from the past are ruined with strange colors over them and anytime i try to delete one or just take a new picture it says "card cannot be read" so i tried to format the card with the camera and it says it works but it does not so i tried to format it on my computer (vaio laptop) and my computer says it is unale to format the card. i checked and the card is not locked and i have no idea what to do. anyone have any ideas??


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF. We're glad you found us. :thumb:

Sounds like the card is corrupt and probably not worth any additional effort. Especially as SD cards are dirt cheap - available at almost any store.


----------



## oinkit1992 (Jun 11, 2013)

thats exactly what i was hoping wasnt the problem. how does a sd card get corrupt? that was i can avoid it happening again.  thank you


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

They're actually wonders of electronic magic. Given that they're being stamped out like chocolate chips at the Nestle factory - it's really a surprise they don't fail much more often. 

I don't know how they get corrupted. But it's probably unique to the card not your camera.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi oinkit1992 and welcome to the Photographers Corner :wave:

Considering some of the internal connections on the card are often just a few atoms wide, it's surprising they last as long as they do - Sadly, if the wrong bit fails, the contents are lost forever :sigh:

If both the camera and laptop can't read/format the card, then it's unrepairable - All that can be done is to replace it. Your camera can use up to 16Gb cards, so any of the 'branded' names will do.


----------

